# Car rentals in Vancouver



## meatsss (Feb 16, 2011)

Any info on who to rent from in Vancouver?


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 17, 2011)

I rented from National. They were off-site at a hotel, but we caught the hotel's shuttle from the airport. Don't know if that's really allowed, but we just got on and nobody said anything. Since all our luggage was lost at the time, we didn't have that to deal with.

Sheila


----------



## asp (Feb 23, 2011)

If you aren't renting at the airport, the main Budget office is located on Georgia - near the library, and a short walk from the Rosedale if you don't need a car all the time.  If you are staying over on the other side of Granville, it makes more sense to rent there.

We generally don't take our car to Vancouver (live on Vancouver Island), and from the airport we use the Canada Line Skytrain, and take a cab from the Yaletown exit to the Rosedale (less than $10 inlcuding tip).   There is also a station at Granville and Georgia which would be close to the Rosedale, or the Worldmark or Intrawest properties.  Waterfront Centre is the end of the Airport Line, at the Pan Pacific /Waterfront Fairmont

We try to use public transportation when we can - it is  faster, cheaper, and environmentally friendly.   Schedules are available from ww.translink.ca.  the iphone Maps preinstalled app will chart a public transit route with times.

Parking is pretty pricey in Vancouver - there is a parking tax, and including the HST, it totals 25 %.  so, we just use cabs, or rent a car for the day. Less stress, no real difference in cost for most things.


----------

